# Happy Birthday DBSTalk!



## barryb

8 years young!

Thanks for keeping the lights on for all the years Mods.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Happy Birthday, dbstalk!:hb::icon_band

May this forum last as long as there are satellites in space.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Now THIS is a birthday worth celebrating!

Congratulations to DBSTalks!

Larry


----------



## smiddy

Happy Birthday, hip-hip, hurray! Hip-hip, hurray!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Congrats to DBSTalk and its Mods - 8 years of running a site and doing what you do is quite something!


----------



## Nick

:listenup: HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!!! :icon_bb:

Nice logo, too!


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations on 8 great years!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Congrats to DBSTalk and its Mods - HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## sacalait

Happy Birthday DBSTalk.

:icon_band


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Congrats! Love this site!


----------



## DJPellegrino

Who knew an 8 year old could be so profound! :icon_da:


----------



## mike_augie

really awesome site and great job and definitely a happy b-day >>> great job to all ....


----------



## sat4r

Happy Birthday DBS Talk.com!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great job you have done Thanks


----------



## barryb

I found DBSTalk a couple years back after a Google search for "RAINFADE".

(problem was actually fixed after a dish alignment and chainsaw session).

I was blown away at the information found here, and DBSTalk quickly became a major resource for me.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Congratulations, Chris, for a job well done, from a former moderator.


----------



## Kevin L

Happy Birthday! Thanks for all you do.

Kevin


----------



## turey22

Happy birthday!!!

Thank you a lot


----------



## roadrunner1782

Happy Birthday DBSTalk, and many more!!!:hb: Thank you Chris and Mods for all the hard work you do here!


----------



## mcbeevee

:balloons: :hb: :balloons:

Happy Birthday to DBSTalk...the best satellite resource (imo) on the net!


----------



## Newshawk

Well, let's see... I guess I came in about the halfway mark. I've pretty much settled on DBSTalk as my DBS satellite home. With the CE program, the excellent work the mods and admin have done and the many "special friends" DBSTalk has gained over the years this is the best place to come to for all things satellite. I'm hapy to be here and to make my little contribution to the Forums.

Happy Birthday, and many, many more!


----------



## chevyguy559

Happy Birthday! :hb::hb:

I sure wish I had stumbled across this site sooner 

And thanks to the Mods and Admins for all their hard work


----------



## TANK

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


Congrats DBS Talk


----------



## CATCRAW

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DBSTALK! MY #1 PLACE TO GO FOR ALL ANSWERS TECHNICAL!!!! DBSTALK IS MY FIRST STOP EVERY MORNING, I HAVE LEARNED SO MUCH THANKS TO ALL THE CONTRIBUTORS.::blowout::blowout:


----------



## Thaedron

Congrats Chris and all the Mods! The longevitiy of the site is a testament to your efforts and dedication.


----------



## Inches

WHEW!! Where does the time go?? HALLELUJAH reach:



:hb: :hb:


----------



## technoarch

happy birthday!!


----------



## xmguy

Love this site! Visit MANY times a day! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DBSTALK AND THANKS MODS!


----------



## Rakul

Wow impressive run, here's to more!


----------



## dave29

Happy Birthday to the BEST satellite forum on the internet.


----------



## Jimmy 440

A very enjoyable site.Happy Birthday folks !


----------



## davring

Happy Birthday DBSTalk! Great work everyone.

A wealth of information with a dash of entertainment on the side


----------



## Wisegoat

I found this place from TivoCommunity probably about 2006. As the info and talk about the HR10's was fading from there, the interest and info in the new DVR and HD channels led me here. Now I can't leave! This site sucks me in everyday, looking for the latest morsel of information. I wish all of my interests had a site that was this good, this informative and this up-to-date. Other sites should take note of how DBSTalk.com does it!


----------



## bonscott87

Happy B-Day! Hard to believe that I found this site over 6 years ago. Of course I was on AVS over a decade ago so I guess it makes sense. I feel old.


----------



## sshams95

Happy Birthday!!! I thank all of the DBStalk pioneers and the current MODS for all of their hard work to give us a truly great satellite experience!


----------



## mhayes70

:hb: Chris and DBStalk.com :goodjob: Here's too 8 more years!!


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thank you Chris and Mods for all the hard work you do here!
:hb:
:icon_band

I think I'd have to find another hobby in retirement if not for this DIRECTV and dbstalk fascination of mine.


----------



## bones boy

Thanks to all the moderators and helpful people on this website. :righton:


----------



## Draconis

Happy birthday to DBSTalk.com, the ONLY forum I regularly read and participate in.

Also, a special thank you to Chris Blount (for creating the forum) and the moderators. This forum never would never have developed into what it is today without your help and guidance.


----------



## dennisj00

Happy Birthday and THANKS to Chris and the Mods. . . I've only been here since my HD conversion and not sure where I was from doing Tivo Conversions in 2001 or so and the TivoCommunity until HD.

Again a big THANKS!


----------



## Surveyor40

Happy Birthday DBSTalk!. Thank you Chris and the mods for an awesome site. So when do we get to eat cake.


----------



## SteveHas

Happy Anniversary!
Thank You Chris. 
Thank You
Thank You
Thank You
This site, all of its fantastic mods, and members have been invaluable to me, and very entertaining as well.
I only hope that I can some how give back a fraction of what it has given me.


----------



## tfederov

To one of the best sites on the Internet.... Happy Birthday!


----------



## digitalfreak

Please don't put out any commercials with obviously paid celebrities acting like they really care that you've been around for 15, er.. 8 years.


----------



## Game Fan

Happy Birthday......and many more!!!


----------



## davemayo

This is the only site I check repeatedly throughout the day, even when I'm swamped at work.

Thanks for the great site!


----------



## WERA689

This IS a Birthday worth celebrating! I'm thankful every day that I found this "little" family to visit with and learn from! 

Thanks, Chris, and all the rest who helped build this place into my favorite place.


----------



## ibglowin

While I'm not the most prolific of posters I have been around these parts for quite awhile and witnessed just a few changes. This forum is an incredible resource to us all and very much appreciated!

Happy Birthday DBSTalk.com! :hb:


----------



## dodge boy

This site was the only bright spot for 8 years...

Happy B-day and keep it up....


----------



## Drew2k

Congrats on 8 good years, DBSTalk! Happy birthday and happy anniversary!

The site's brought me a lot of happiness, so here's to 8 more good years.


----------



## Grentz

Happy Birthday to DBSTalk!

A great community it has grown to be


----------



## dieguy

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! 
Awesome site that has solved many problems for myself and everyone else.
THANK YOU


----------



## Aransay

happy bday, felzicumpleaños evryone!todos


----------



## Dr_J

Happy birthday!

My knowledge of satellite TV has gone up exponentially because of this site.


----------



## murry27409

Congrats!!

Many thanks for all the help provided over the years.


----------



## dlt4

Thanks to everybody who has made DBSTalk what it is today! I've learned a lot from the great people who run the site and participate in the discussions.


----------



## rob316

Happy Belated Birthday DBSTALK. I become a member last year when I got DTV. This site is a great place for the latest info on SAT. Thanks to all for the great advice and insight.


----------



## MartyS




----------



## Drew2k

I know I already said "Happy Birthday" up above, but I couldn't think of a better way to add +1 to my post count than expanding on what this site means to me. It's not often you can find an online forum of enthusiasts or hobbyists where you have a true sense of community, and that's what I feel here at DBSTalk. This site is full of smart, funny, warm people, where we don't tear others down, but try to help out in any way we can. Where we let debates rage but don't cross boundaries of civility. Where I can get breaking news on all things satellite, be a part of the innovative testing program this site created with DIRECTV, join in lively discussion of TV shows, and even laugh at some Off Toipic funnies. DBSTalk is my online home away from home and I'm grateful to be a small contributor. Once gain, Happy Birthday DBSTalk!


----------



## FYRPLG

HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY

This site and the personnel keeping it going is quit amazing, support, vast knowledge and always the newest information.

HD DBSTALK and DTV have came along way with the new generation receivers.

Thanks again and may more Birthdays.


----------



## cj9788

Its has been a wild ride with lots of and ups and downs. Lots of changes over the years. Lots of name calling and bickering on just about every topic imaginable. Sounds like a typical American family. I for one am glad to be a member! 

Happy B-day DBSTalk.


----------

